# Hmpk dragon results



## dendrobatesguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello all,
I wanted to submit some pics of a couple of my guys that are at 10 months old now. They are a result of my 2nd breeding attempt. I actually have around 35 males and 25 females. They vary greatly, and have really come in to their own in terms of colour in the last month. I know that form is the most critical and colour is easy after good form is set, but I still like the colours :-D 

I was thinking about introducing an 8 ray female into the mix. Im not looking for "best of show" , just some ideas that might be helpful. 




























Male 2


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

woooow beautiful


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice Copper Dragons, friend.


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Lovely full fins. Well done.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful fish with nice strong bodies! Yeah Id probably introduce and 8 ray girl with the sharpest edges you can find to help with the caudal

any pics of the proud parents?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, what a fascinating color, I hope you can keep it around while you work on form


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, you've been raising 60 bettas for 10 months??


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW! Beautiful fish!


----------

